# The mediatorial subordination of Christ in the covenant of grace (John Colquhoun)



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2020)

Jehovah the Father is, in Scripture, styled the God, the Head, and the Judge or Justifier, of Christ his beloved Son … He is also styled the Head or Lord of Christ; to intimate that Christ, in his mediatorial office, is subordinate to him. “ The Head of Christ is God.” … Thus, Jehovah the Father is represented in sacred writ, as the God, the Head, and the Judge, of Christ his blessed Son; which supremacy over the Son as Mediator, evidently supposes, that the Father entered into a covenant with him.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), pp 22-23.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 16, 2020)

Bingo. Subordination goes with mediation, not with eternal functions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

